# silent wings 2 mit pwm ?!



## constantinosand (14. Juli 2012)

wann wird es den silent wings 2 mit pwm funktion geben?

der lüfter wäre dann endgültig einsame spitze


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

Das frag ich mich auch.


----------



## ile (26. Juli 2012)

Kommt hier noch was??!


----------



## Hardware97 (26. Juli 2012)

Seit froh das es solche tolle Lüfter gibt!

Die PWM-Funktion gibt es bestimmt irgendwann....


----------



## constantinosand (27. Juli 2012)

eigentlich weiss ich nich warum diese *ausgezeichneten* lüfter keine pwm funktion haben
diese funktion is so *essentiell* wie das scrollrad bei der maus

(wollt schon taste bei der maus sagen, aber das wär übertrieben)


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo Constantinosand,

es wird daran gearbeitet eine PWM Version herauszubringen. Ich halte euch da auf dem Laufenden.

Bitte habt noch etwas Geduld!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## be quiet! Support (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

die PWM Variante des Silent Wings2 ist ab sofort in den Größen 80mm, 92mm, 120mm sowie 140mm im Fachhandel erhältlich.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Micman09 (14. Januar 2013)

Sauber.

Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## ile (14. Januar 2013)

be quiet! Support schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die PWM Variante des Silent Wings2 ist ab sofort in den Größen 80mm, 92mm, 120mm sowie 140mm im Fachhandel erhältlich.
> 
> ...





Und das Drehzahlspektrum: Geht der wirklich bis 0 runter? Ist ja super geil!!! :jump:


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo ile,

0 Umdrehungen entspricht dem ausgeschaltetem Zustand. Der Rechner arbeitet aber immer mit einer gewissen Last, somit wird der Lüfter im Betrieb nicht stillstehen - oder habe ich dich irgendwie falsch verstanden?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## ile (16. Januar 2013)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo ile,
> 
> 0 Umdrehungen entspricht dem ausgeschaltetem Zustand. Der Rechner arbeitet aber immer mit einer gewissen Last, somit wird der Lüfter im Betrieb nicht stillstehen - oder habe ich dich irgendwie falsch verstanden?
> 
> ...



Na ja, die Lüfterkurve auf eurer Homepage suggeriert das so...


----------



## ile (14. Juni 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Na ja, die Lüfterkurve auf eurer Homepage suggeriert das so...



Was stimmt denn nun?

Und könnte ich bitte wieder ein % - U/min Spektrum bekommen, bitte?


----------



## be quiet! Support (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo ile,

 unsere Lüfter können 0%, dann steht der Lüfter jedoch still. Im Fall, dass das Mainboard ein Signal von 0% schickt, würde der Lüfter nicht laufen, die meisten Mainboards unterstützen dies allerdings nicht. 



Gruß


Marco


----------



## ile (29. Oktober 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Und könnte ich bitte wieder ein % - U/min Spektrum bekommen, bitte?



Könnt ihr mir das vielleicht noch liefern, bitte? Wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------



## be quiet! Support (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ile,

leider können wir dieses Spektrum nicht liefern.

Gruß

Marco


----------

